# Monster Figure Case



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

So I went down to GW today to ask a few things and they were talking about this new case that is going to be released at christmas for a limited time.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13600033a

I am somewhat confused on it. I mean it seems kind of cool and to an extent a good investment but I am really not sold on the way the foam is layed out. Has anyone else seen/thought about this new carrying case for larger figures?

Chaosftw


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks very suited for its purpose, you remove the foam you need to fit your model in the case and its huge enough to fit a stompa in, no special tools required the foam just pulls away.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I must admit, it is a good idea. Just wish that those cases were made out of metal rather than the crappy plastic they have now. 

But as I said before, cases that can hold really big models comfortably are a good idea.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I don't have a stompa, or a monolith... I took the advice of another poster in an earlier thread on this and went to Maplin - got a similar case, in aluminium, for carrying my tanks. It takes three Land Raiders and two Rhinos without difficulty and uses the same foam setup as that monster case.

Costs £30 as well...

Clicky Linky: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36796

CtS


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

his is a good one 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=225744#spec
it has the same style foam inserts as the mega case, again though not as big ,ideal for tanks and such though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think if you take the foam out carefully enough, its a pretty good deal for large models... that said, looking around, theres plenty of decent enough alternatives for cheaper.

Transport for 1 Stompa only? For £50 its a rip... 2 baneblades, 8 dragons, or probably 2 monoliths, its a little better... but having seen how stuffs been packed in the provided pictures, I'd be worried about the security of them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if i would i be able to fit a Thunderhawk gunship in one of these?

Rev


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking at the dimensions i'd say it's unlikely

i'd say GW designed it to carry models that are roughly "cube-shaped" such as the stompa and the FW bloodthirster

i recon you might just squeeze a warhound in but a thunderhawk is too big


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Does anyone know if i would i be able to fit a Thunderhawk gunship in one of these?
> 
> Rev



I'm not sure of the exact dimensions, but I think that a thunderhawk is smaller then a Stompa, so probably...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

This looks liek a rip off, the box is strong but the foam is still the same poor quality as its always been. You will be just as well off putting a load of tissue paper in there


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

pics look like a load of crap to me, take a pic of it on a car, take a pic of it on floor, amaze people it survived, sell shit loads to morons, and watch as people thow them down stairs with a model in for the said model to turn into dust.


----------

